# Signs of illness



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok i'm not saying my P is sick but if a P is feeling ok and he likes his enviroments and water conditions he has bright colours right?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not always - some just dont have much colour - mine are almost silver, and always have been.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well one that is normally Red then


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you mean it has lost colour?

this is not so good, it could be one of a number of things - mostly bad









any other symptems?
*rapid gill movement?
*loss of appitite?
*lurking in corners/other unusal behaviour?
*any injurys/signs of illness?
*anything else?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

NO NO NO!!!!!! he hasent lost his colour, i am just trying to determin if he is happy and feeling well or not


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why excactly are you concerned?
has your fish lost its colour?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Nonononoonooooo!!! Just wondering









i guess it may be the heat. he dosent move much during daytime but i had it up like 29 C in his tank







guees it was that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what happend?

what may have been the heat?

did it lose its colour?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I still dont get what questions your asking..

Coloration does states the condition of how a fish is doing, better coloration is normal while pale and off color has something to do with stresss..

But what are you imply about your heater??


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

AAAUGHH I NEVER MENTIONED HEATER!!! I SAID HEAT!!! its a very warm day today(i dont use a heater for him)
Ferget it. nvm. topics over


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ROFL!!!









Man. we are all loosing connection with your thread..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link


----------

